# Butt Scooting



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone else's tegu drag their cloaca after pooping and/or dropping a sperm plug? Kodo has this charming habit of dragging his vent along the ground after doing his business, much like a dog scooting on its butt. I assume he does it to "wipe" himself off, but it's gross/funny to watch him leave little trails which I then have to clean up.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol prime does it every single time... Its such a good "release".... Their back legs go numb...lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 30, 2011)

All of mine do it. Sometimes I wonder if they get slivers down there...


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, I worry about that too. I've pulled bits of Eco Earth out of Kodo's vent a couple of times. He doesn't like that one bit, lol.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 30, 2011)

_Yep it's normal, sometimes when they're marking they  drag their tail through it and spread it around. Which is why mine go straight outside and don't come in until they're empty. 

Usually when they're done pooping they lift their tail up and pull it to the side so that it doesn't touch anything. But when they're scent marking they do just the opposite, drop their tail and drag it through while sliding away._


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 30, 2011)

Kodo sometimes tailwhips his poop. It's really great when he whacks it off the counter. I think he does it just to get a rise out of me.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, both of mine do It. Puff also splooges in my carpet.. which the carpet cleaner wont pick up =\


----------



## dcman530 (Oct 1, 2011)

Mine does it too, but will only go to the bathroom in the bath tub which is a plus to me because I dont have to clean it out of his cage. But he also tells me when he has to go by trying to get out of his cage. Pretty cool


----------

